# Portable Generator / Hybrid



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sport1000 said:


> Kicking some ideas around now that we have a donor bike ('91 GSX-R 1100)
> 
> ...wondering if it would be feasible to mount a small gas generator (@ 50 lbs) behind the rider to either power the bike for periods or charge the batteries and extend range.
> _snip_
> ...


Spec on that unit: 1600Watts. 8.5 hour runtime at 25% rated load. So 8.5h * 400W = 3.4kWh. I imagine a bike like that might have a 10 to 12 kWh battery. So burning a tank of fuel in the generator is like an extra 25 to 33% battery. If you had a battery range of 75 miles, that relates to another 19 to 25 miles. And you'd need over 2 hours per tank of fuel to charge for that extended range.

Doesn't appear to be a reasonable proposition to me


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

...and it negates most of the reasons for converting to electric drive !....
Running cost
Noise
Emissions
Maintenance
....
You would be better off just getting a 110 CC Honda 4 stroke moped !


----------

